# Gaggia Classic



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have Gaggia Classic at preferential price:

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/Gaggia-espresso/Gaggia%20Classic


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

£220 is a pretty standard price for that machine.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Is this preferential price just for forum members or can everyone get it at £239.99 + £9.99 postage?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Opps Sorry forgot to mmention £10off for members


----------

